# Madison



## Yield (Apr 21, 2011)

[align=center]Madison was a young beautiful purebred Flemish Giant (tattoo'd and everything- not even a year I don't think) whom I met at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary, here in Michigan.

I first met her a couple weeks back. I was eager to see her when I read another person's Volunteer log that said "Madison- OMG!" What was she OMG'ing? I was so curious. So my mom went to the bathroom, and I headed into Binkyville to meet this new bunbun.

I was so shocked. She was HUGE! At LEAST 15 LB (biggest rabbit I've ever seen in person-bigger than Silas)! I let her out and pet her and she was so easy to trance. She turned into a giant puddle when I pet her. She would rather be pet than fed- a rarity indeed. I compared her running to a ferret.

Her story was that someone had bought her from a breeder, then they didn't want her anymore. So they let her go. The person who found her contacted the previous owner, and they said they just don't want her anymore. The person who found her could not take care of her, thus she ended up at GLRS.

I wish none of that had happened to the sweetie. I loved interacting with her, socializing her. I felt like I had a bond with her, and I wanted her to find that loving home. Guess she'll find it in another life, over the Rainbow Bridge. She passed away after her spay- I heard she had internal bleeding...

Rest in peace, you beautiful bun, I'll miss you...

Me and her.






I'll miss seeing her every week...









Next to my 9.5 size boy shoe...





Her next to a small dutch bunny named George.





She loved everyone- she'd come running to the edge of the cage.

















She was so beautiful...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 21, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Madison's passing to the bridge. She sure seemed like a sweet bunny and the pictures are fantastic. Seems like the larger buns have a big heart--shame she didn't get a chance to be in a forever home. Rest in Peace you big, beautiful girl and binky free.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 21, 2011)

RIP, Madison. She was so lovely.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2011)

Atleast she knew love in the end.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor baby. Another reason why we take our buns back.


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww ( That's so sad... she's so beautiful. Binky free pretty lady


----------



## myheart (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, Bailee. Sometimes all it takes is one meeting to know that some-bun is special and needs a great home. Madison certainly seemed like one of those bunnies. Such a beautiful girl! I am glad she had your gentle heart to connect with, even if it were for a few moments in her life.

Binky Free at The Bridge, Madison. :rainbow: ray:


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 26, 2011)

so sorry at least she knew a little love!


----------



## Yield (Apr 26, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you for all of the replies... sorry I've been slow with responding =/... 

I just looked at the Rabbit Sanctuary's website today and it had a rabbit that had joined after Madison up for adoption.. and it just made me think... if she had been alive now.. she would have probably been up for adoption by now =(...

Lauren, the person who recently joined with Lulu, she was there while Madison passed. I'm really glad she had someone there with her. 

I miss her.. =( It was so odd not having her there last Wednesday and knowing she didn't end up in a home.. =(


----------

